# Mike24 Collection



## mike24 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello Everyone Im a Newbie Here.... This is First Post Here in Arachnoboards Hope you like Some Of My Current Collection Here in the Philippines.

Enjoy Viewing!

Pics....
All Of These I decided to make it my Own Stock Collection For Future Breeding.
My Pamphobeteus Collection!

0.1.0 P. Ultramarinus






0.1.0 P. Sp. Coloumbia 6






0.1.0 P. Nigiricolor






0.0.3 P. Sp. Machalla  / 2pcs Suspected Female And 1 Male by Ventral Sexing.






0.0.3 P. Antinous






0.1.3 P. Sp. Plattyoma 






0.0.4 P. Fortis






My Ephebopus Collection...

0.1.5 E. Murinus






0.2.4 E. Uatuman
#1





#2






0.0.4 E. Cyanognathus






0.1.2 E. Rufescens

My Nhandu Collection

0.1.0 N. Carpoensis






0.1.0 N. Vulpinus






0.1.0 N. Colloratovillosus






0.1.0 N. Chromatus






Will Post Pics of the Others Soon. + and - Negative Comments are Welcome.



Reserved Space for more...


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Awesome collection man.


----------



## mike24 (Jun 24, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Awesome collection man.


Thanks...


----------



## mike24 (Jun 24, 2010)

New Acquired T's

0.1 E. Rufescens






0.1.2 A. Minatrix






0.2 A. Juruenicola






0.2 A. Isubtilis






0.1 A. Semanni






0.1 O. Aureotibialis






M. Balfouri


----------



## mike24 (Jun 24, 2010)

My Brachy Collection..

0.1 B. Klassi






0.2 B. Ruhnaui






1.1 B. Vagans






0.2.2 B. Emilia






0.1 B. Epicureanum






2.2.2 B. Verdezi






0.1 B. Sabulosum






0.2 B. Angustum






0.0.5 B. Schroederi






0.0.3 B. Kahlenbergi ( Post Pics later There still to Small

B. Smithi






B. Albopillosum






B. Bohemei






I have Some more Missing in my Collection Hopefully This Month I will Get Them..


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jun 24, 2010)

I love all the pamphos. What are their temperament? I have been interested in getting some.


----------



## domesday (Jun 24, 2010)

nice looking Ts!


----------



## Hobo (Jun 24, 2010)

Sweet brackys.
epicureanum looks great, never even seen one of those before.

NEGATIVE COMMENT:
I don't have one


----------



## crawltech (Jun 25, 2010)

Im wit Hobo on this one...no negative action

..and I wish i had all three brachy red rumps :worship:


----------



## mike24 (Jun 25, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> I love all the pamphos. What are their temperament? I have been interested in getting some.


All of them are Docile and I handle the personally. Only P. Sp. Platyomma has a little bit of an Attitude Problem.


----------



## mike24 (Jun 25, 2010)

domesday said:


> nice looking Ts!


Thanks Brother I have one Comming up For you!


----------



## mike24 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hobo said:


> Sweet brackys.
> epicureanum looks great, never even seen one of those before.
> 
> NEGATIVE COMMENT:
> I don't have one


Thanks... Im Still Finding her a Mate.



crawltech said:


> Im wit Hobo on this one...no negative action
> 
> ..and I wish i had all three brachy red rumps :worship:


Funny... Before I aquried Them They almost Look All the Same But When I Lay 
them Beside All together You will see the Big Difference.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 25, 2010)

Gorgeous collection!!! I'm jealous. There are so many that you have that are still on my wish list.


----------



## BCscorp (Jun 25, 2010)

nice bunch of spiders there!


----------



## mike24 (Jun 28, 2010)

Here are some pics of my Tarantula Room....Its still Under Construction!
I will keep you Updated When i Finish Everything. As well as the
enclosure Set up. I have Around 100+ spiders i need to check how many 
Different Specimen i have. i lost track Already:wall:





















The New Ones!











Your Positive and negative Comments are Welcome...


----------



## BrettG (Jun 29, 2010)

Man,my wifes grandparents live in the Phillipines.Would LOVE to see these in person when we head there,but i know the odds of being on the same island are pretty slim,lol.


----------



## bulugan28 (Jul 11, 2010)

*pareng mike*

up kta dito hahahaha......mrunong kba mgpaship ng mga centipede sure buyer aq....special request lng...


----------



## toidy (Jul 23, 2010)

saw mike's collection in person.. they were really awesome..

thanks for the female p. nigricolor and m. balfouri bro


----------



## mike24 (Nov 10, 2011)

0.1 Semi Sub Adult Augucephalus Breyeri


----------



## jfuente31 (Nov 10, 2011)

Man, I wish I still live there... lol

Weather there in pinas is perfect every single day for T`s, lol..... humid and warm 

BTW very nice collection, hopefully ill get to hit you up and bosing when I go back there for vacation sometime next year


----------



## mike24 (Nov 10, 2011)

jfuente31 said:


> Man, I wish I still live there... lol
> 
> Weather there in pinas is perfect every single day for T`s, lol..... humid and warm
> 
> BTW very nice collection, hopefully ill get to hit you up and bosing when I go back there for vacation sometime next year


Anytime Bro Your Just text me If Around The Country.


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Nov 14, 2011)

mike24, you have an impressive collection. Keep the pictures coming.  :smile:


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 14, 2011)

very nice collection, well organized...


----------



## mike24 (Jan 9, 2012)

Update of my New Room Still Under Construction and alot of things to set up And my Caretaker Romy My Boy!!!...


----------



## mike24 (Jan 11, 2012)

0.1 G. Mollicoma Juv






0.1 X. Intermedius Juvy






0.1 G. Mollicoma Southern Form Juv






1.4 G. Iheringi Juv


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, I want one of those for myself (T room!).  Nice Ts, looking forward to more!


----------



## mike24 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sharing My Lasiodora Spec. Collection

0.1 L. Parahybana Adult Female Egg Sac Exp







0.1 L. Striatipes Adult Female Egg Sac Exp







0.1 L. Klugi Adult Female Egg Sac Exp (Infertile)







0.1 L. Difficilis Sub Adult 







0.1 L. Itabunae Sub Adult


----------



## mike24 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sharing Some Accanthoscurria sp.

0.1 A. Chocoana Adult Female







0.1 A. Brochklehursti Adult Female







0.1 A. Insubtilis Adult Female







0.1 A. Paulensis Adult Female







0.1 A. Juruenicola Adult Female


----------



## mike24 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sharing Some of my Ceratogyrus Sp.

0.1 C. Marshali Sub Adult Female (Mated)







0.1 C. Darlingi Adult Female (Post The Pics later) Currently w/ Egg sac


0.1 C. Meriodionalis Sub Adult Female







0.1 C. Sanderi Adult Female (Mated)


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome pics and tarantulas. If you want i will take those Ceratogyrus off your hands


----------



## mike24 (Jul 29, 2012)

A. Breyeri Mating






A. Breyeri EWL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mike24 (Jul 29, 2012)

A. Ezendami Mating
Hoping to Drop a Sac!







C. Sanderi Mating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 31, 2012)

Geez...those Augacephalus males are SO tiny in comparison to the females...amazing...


----------



## mike24 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is my New Facility In The Philippines... Im Currently Housing 147 Different species Of Tarantulas and 18 Different Specie of Scorpions. Its still Under Construction I Will Update It as soon as Get the New Female spiders

[video=youtube;nA51rnYD0rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA51rnYD0rs[/video]


----------



## mike24 (Jan 5, 2013)

0.1 Haplopelma Vonworthi







0.1 Haplopelma Longipes







0.1 Haplopelma Lividum







0.1 Haplopelma Minax







0.1 Haplopelma Albostriatum


----------

